# Michael Mulroy - The Meadow Theme



## TheMeadowEnterprises (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi There,

I am only young (17 years old to be exact), and even though i am only young, i would like to share a piece with you all from our newest member to the Meadow Enterprises team, Michael Mulroy.

Michael is a trained Classical Musician & Composer and has enjoyed our warm welcome to the team. In reply to our welcome, he created this special piece of music for us to use in the main video's to come. He is also planning to create more for use as well, and to please all his fans as they grow through our and his own video's posted on YouTube.

Less chatter, more listening!






Music by Michael
Video by Mike 
Animation by Gary
The Meadow Novel by Mike O'Hare & Elfreda Pretorius
YouTube Channel by Callum.

Thanks all, i will have more from Michael soon i hope.
Callum.


----------

